# Paint



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

It was very simple for me to chose a color when I bought my Spec V!!!!

WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's why!!!!

I have seen a lot of RED and BLACK B14's that have beyond faded paint. Sure they are a couple of years old but, I have seen white B13's that have better paint than some B15's.

1ST: Think of location. I live in AZ where temps can reach 121 degrees F. So White is the ideal color.

2ND: Proven Fact!!!! Paint with metallic flakes (Or for the girlies) paint with sparkles lasts longer!!! Such as the silver colored Spec V

3RD: Don't go like an entire month without washing your car!
I wash my car every week! People think that's a waste of water but, I am still gonna be happy 10 years from now when my car looks like it came out of the showroom!!!

I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

VTEC_THIS said:


> *It was very simple for me to chose a color when I bought my Spec V!!!!
> 
> WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


these are the same reasons that i chose a white 200sx. i love the way that the car looks when it's freshly washed and waxed. but the only problem with a white car is that it gets dirty too fast. other than that it is the ideal color for a car.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i think either white or silver would be an ideal color for a car because white is a clean finish and all but everything is noticeable on the car like dirt, scratches and so forth and on a silver car its less noticeable and still looks very clean, and black is very tight since its so stealth looking with tinted windows and all. but with black paint you have to be careful or else youll get those little scratches when washing your car and they are very annoying!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I had a silver car that I repainted gray, and they're both good colors that hide dirt and splash marks easily. I've also had white which tends to show more dirt, but I agree, it looks good.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

yeah i hate it when the roads are wet and the road grime get on my freshly waxed white 200sx. i also agree that silver is a good color as well as black.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I came out of a Black vehicle - swirl marks were unbelieveable after only 2 yrs, and that's with amazing maintenance - ang got into my silver spec v. Amazing difference. I notice every spec of dirt but overall from a distance you can't even see it sometimes. 

One thing about Nissans paint overall though is that it's crap. One quick shot of paint and one quick clearcoat. I've had bugs take chips out of mine already. Not impressive.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Gotta love white on a B15.


----------

